# [BSL] Punish the deed, not the breed - Sarasota Herald-Tribune



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.heraldtribune.com/article/20080511/BLOG34/51346710/-1/newssitemap&cid=1212073857&ei=oJQnSMKpFpru8ATGwuSICA&usg=AFrqEzcOX6fgyEBxqOM_3ijtBY7RkysuzA">Punish the deed, not the <b>breed</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Sarasota Herald-Tribune, FL -</font> <nobr>46 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>There are several states who have pending <b>legislation</b> so insurance companies cannot cancel a policy or raise your rates because of the <b>breed</b> of <b>dog</b> you own. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

